# 'No more nice guy'



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I just suggested to my husband that he download the No More Nice Guy book onto his kindle. Being a nice guy, he did just that.

I have seen it recommended to many men on TAM, so I hope it is good..

Now I am hoping that if he reads it, it won't make him into some kind of crazy macho psycho male. 

Should I, as his wife, read it as well?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

probably. also I read it as well as married man sex life. the latter was far more interesting and applicable than the former IMO.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

No, it is his own therapy. You are not his therapist! You sound like a great and supportive wife, and that is what you should remain. 

It is not uncommon for wives to undermine a husband's attempts at self improvement, and so it is always recommended to the man that he not even tell his wife about the book. This probably wouldn't be an issue in your marriage since you are the one who is suggesting the book to him, but still I would suggest not getting enmeshed in the NMMNG recovery process. Part of being a Nice Guy is seeking approval from others, especially the wife. If you are reading over his shoulder it can stall his ability to stop seeking the approval.

There is a forum at nomoremrniceguy.com/forums for family members. You would be welcomed over there. All of your questions and concerns can be addressed wrt Nice Guy issues. There are plenty of ways you can help him along without being his therapy buddy.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Read the book it only takes a day.


----------

